# Overhall Look and lot of questions



## Sodaporksausage (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi, 

I might say that i'm quite new to the aquatic planted environment and after reading a lot, and searching some interesting things, it has completely drain my interest to some particularly subjects. I like a lot nano aquariums, i will try to compose one.

My questions are :

What kind of light should i use, when the plants are out of photo-period. I've hear some things about "moonlight", but i've only applied moon light in coral marine aquariums. 

For grass, i've heard that Willow Moss, and Glossostigma are very good, but the ratings of grow favor which specie?

For CO2 use, what quantities should be the ideal to the initial weeks, or which formula can give us the approx number of bubbles,

Knowing how difficult that planting can be, i've heard a lot of tweezers scissors, and other stuff. What set do you consider ideal to begin with, and if possible, can you suggest some on-line sites, that export to Europe ( precisely Portugal)

I've heard about Power Sand and "Oiso" Sand. What is one and is the other?

I read in a web page that helped beginners to build a nice planted aquarium, that they used Bacter 100 and Clear Super. Here in Portugal i never heard of something close to it. I was wondering if someone could point out the principals of these two substances.

I apollogize for the long post, and for some bad english :wink: 

Antonio.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome Antonio

Well, where to begin. First let me say that you have found a wonderful hobby and even better site to learn about it We here will all try to help you as much as we can. You are entirely new to plants no? I would first suggest that you read, read, read. Start with the stickies at the top of the forums and work from there. Some things you need to understand are the Kh, pH, CO2 relationship. You should have a "reliable" test kit for kh, Ph, NO3, P(phosphate) and I find a Gh to be nice in the beginning. AP(aquarium pharmicuticals), Red Sea nad Seachem all make decent, affordable kits. If money is of no concern then look into Hock or LaMotts

It sounds like you arre familiar with the fish aspect of aquariums so I will leave out the b"basics " of aquarium keeping. (nitrogen cycle and all such things) Lighting will be much more than fo ra standard fish aquarium although possible less and cheaper than found on reef tanks. There is no real rule as to how much light is necessary. The 3 wpg rul eis agood starting point but that rule does not really apply to tanks over 75 gallons or smaller than 20 gallons. The important ting to think about when lighting is that certain plants require minimum amount of light. For a 10 gallon aquarium 30 to 60 watts would be a range of moderate to high light. I would stick to lower amounts in the begining until you learn more and get the tank balanced. The worst thing a beginner can do is try to go all out and not be able to balance the lighting, co2 and ferts required to maintain good plant growth and prevent algae. What size tank would yo ube considering starting with. If you want simple, check out the 12 gallon Cube that Tsumani is working on. You will find a sticky about it in the aquascaping forum. That woul dbe a goodplace to start learning.

Once again, read, read, read. There is no such thing as starting wiht to much information. A lot of people have asked the same quetions as you

don't worry about bacteria starters. Plant densly in the beginning and slowly add fish over several weeks and you will not have to worry about cycling you tank. Plants favorite source of nitrogen(very important nutrient to plants) is from NH4.

Your power sand is made by ADA adn you could get that but, and there are many different substrate possibilities, the newest and easiest one out there is Eco-Complete. IT works beautifully, contains good bacteria already and makes ferts and such much a little easier to manage. Perfect fo r abeginner.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sodaporksausage (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi!
Just to say Thank you, and i will continue then my endless research within the world of planting  
Later on, i will provide some material from my improvements, till then i hope everything stays fine. 
Thank you again for all the information.


----------

